# Mouse quit working after unplugging



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

And yes, it is plugged back in 
This is an older desktop computer. I had to move it briefly, so unplugged all wires and replugged when project was complete.
I am certain it is plugged in properly.
Ive turned it on and off multiple times, any thing else you can think of? Not seemingly dirty connections.

By chance will be in a town with computer store tomorrow and can buy another but sensing it isn’t the mouse that’s the
problem!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's almost certainly something simple. Power supplies usually have an on/off switch. It could be that the switch was bumped to "off" during transport.

If you're sure the power switch is in the "on" position then something has rattled loose inside the case.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

fireweed farm said:


> Not seemingly dirty connections.


You didn't mention having unplugged & replugged it since the problem started, so a bit of dust in the wrong place is a possibility. So, unplug & replug it. If that doesn't help, try a different USB port.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you both.
I don’t see a specific mouse power source that could have been bumped but will have another quick look before I roll, and gave both male/female ends a good blow to see if it was just dust but seems not.
It isn’t a USB it’s the round green plug, and there is only the one port that fits it. 
I will pick up a USB model mouse today I bet that works!
Hoping a new one cuts it! Thanks


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

fireweed farm said:


> It isn’t a USB it’s the round green plug, and there is only the one port that fits it.


Oh, you said older, not stone-age.  Are you sure it's plugged into the mouse port, not the keyboard port? They're physically the same, so it's easy to plug into the wrong one, especially if they're not color coded, and that often won't work.

Most thrift shops have better mice for a buck or two than you'll find at a computer store without spending a lot of money. Most HP and Dell mice work pretty well. Make sure it's optical, not the old ball type (but USB mice with a ball were pretty rare).


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> I will pick up a USB model mouse today I bet that works!


USB mouses are inexpensive enough that it would be a good move. Modern operating systems are geared towards USB mouses today anyway.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Did your default setting accidentally get turned off? That happens to the touch pad on my new computer, a lot more than I like. I don't know how it gets turned off and it seems like each time it happens I have to turn it on a different way.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

No the default settings were fine. Pretty sure just old equipment crapping out. Trying to run a business, in the boonies, using the TAB button rather than a mouse is anxiety causing! 

I picked up an $8.99 wireless mouse. And it worked. 

Thanks everyone for the help 👍


----------

